# rice? cooked or uncooked?



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

saw in another post that rice is recommended in a home mix is this cooked or dried? i mix my own food and use oxbow as a base but i love mixing new things in and would love to try this


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

anyone?


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

I feed my rats uncooked pasta and that doesn't bother them, in fact they quite like it. So I imagine rice would be similar, as the only added ingredient is water when you cook it. The rats would probably prefer it cooked, but I don't think uncooked would harm them


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I do uncooked rice, I think either is fine. I tried cooking rice a few days ago for the rats and literally started a fire in my kitchen. For now I'm sticking with uncooked


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

I've never tried uncooked rice. They get uncooked noodles in their dry rat mix but also get cooked noodles and cooked rice as extras. I've given my boys cooked white rice and cooked brown rice with barley in in. Some eat the brown rice and manage to leave the barley bits. So COOKED - like me


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

What about a bit of uncooked ramen? How much should they get?


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i do uncooked pasta mine REALLY like the alphabet pasta or shells and macaroni with a drop of honey in them but i will try the rice they have had it cooked but i figured if they can have dry it would be something fun to dig out of the food despensors (i have a twisty toy and use toilet paper rolls with paper over the ends and holes in them to make food time more fun and they are freefed oxbow


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

rudecrudetattooedfatgirl said:


> What about a bit of uncooked ramen? How much should they get?


It might be healthier to give uncooked whole wheat pasta rather than ramen


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

most walmarts have whole wheat pasts for one dollar a box what i get for mine not as cheap as raman but they seem to like it more


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeah ramen is tasty (salty cardboard ) but the pasta would probably be a better choice health wise. Plus it comes in fun shapes!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

i ment they like the whole weat more sorry


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

uncooked and cooked rice is great. I add uncooked to my dry mix but cooked rice is one of my staples for wet meals (mixed with egg) . Dried pasta, noodles extra are fine too, just bear in mind the more processed they are the easier they are for rats to digest and so the easier they put on weight. Wholegrains are harder to digest, grains that are minimally processed and still in there husk are even harder to digest which is better for young and adult rats.


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

what would be a good whole grain mix that you would recommend?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Uncooked rice is fantastic. It's in my dry mix.

People get freaked out about it because they're always told that rice kills birds due to expansion in the stomach, but it simply isn't true.


----------

